# Lab Results Questions



## WMHMOM (Sep 11, 2013)

History:
Diagonised with Graves Disease March 2001
RAI in June 2001
50 mcg Synthroi several years
Could not tolerate my Endo, let script run out and went off Meds on own.
Physical in Oct 2012 - told new GP about history, did blood test, results below, started me on 50mcg Levothyroxin
10/31/12 Tests:
TSH 46.52 OH uIU/ml 0.450 - 4.5000
Thyroxin (T4) 4.0 L ug/dL 4.5 - 12.0
Triiodothyronine (T3) 117 ng/dL 71 - 180
Repeat blood work 11/29/12 - increased meds to 75mcg
TSH 9.10 OH uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.5000
Thyroxin (T4) 8.7 ug/dL 4.5 - 12.0
Triiodothyronine (T3) 116 ng/dL 71 - 180
Retest in April 2013 - couple of notes, had a cousin committ suicide in March, i had to go and get his oldest child at college at this time and deal with her and his death. He and i were more like sibling than cousins.
Meds increase to 100 mcg
TSH 8.58 OH uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.5000
Thyroxin (T4) 12,0 ug/dL 4.5 - 12.0
Triiodothyronine (T3) 122 ng/dL 71 - 180
Last test 8/7/13 - increase to 150mcg
TSH 6.19 OH uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.5000
T4, Free (Direct) 1.35 ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77 
Triiodothyronine (T3) 118 ng/dL 71 - 180

since the increase in the last 10 days - i feel like i did before i was diagnoised. when i get out of the shower my legs itch severly for 20 minutes, heart palps, weight loss. In janaury i was started on PremPro 0.625/2.50 and tonigh i am starting Pregestrone 100mg for menapause (47 yrs old). my doc has lowered my Levo to 125 mcg after i am off the 150 for 2 days.

Any advice on anthing else i need to have checked????

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome,

I would suggest you begin to ask for Free T-4 and Free T-3 every lab. The Free tests will give you the best picture of where your thyroid levels are.

Do not rely on TSH for dosing - dose yourself on your Free's and how you feel.

Avoid calcium and iron supplements - 4 hours on wither side of your T-4 replacement medications.

Your goal is 1/2 to 3/4 range for both FT-4 and FT-3.


----------

